# Trailers for Sale?



## lilypop1357 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sort of starting to lightly look at gooseneck trailers for sale... not in any rush though. Don't really wanna spend over 30,000 max. Would prefer to stay a good bit under that. Would like an all aluminum or aluminum with steel frame. NO STOCK TYPE TRAILERS. 3-4 horse slant w/ stud wall. I'd love to have hay mangers also. I'd also like something 8 ft wide. Has to have living quarters. Will consider 8 ft shortwall, but would like bigger. Hydraulic jack. Let me know what you have! Thanks!


----------



## Australian Horse Trailers (Aug 18, 2012)

Take a look at these guys 25yr old family business and they are factory direct manufacturers all done in house.


----------

